# Initial planning stages -where do I start?



## SOS8260456 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are die hard east coast beach and Disney vacationers due to many factors such as cost of airfare, comfort level for our youngest daughter, and just being tied to HS school schedule.  Have wanted to branch out for a while now.  Considered Hawaii, but youngest is just finally getting used to flying and don't want to risk the long flight yet.

So that brings me to the Caribbean, of which I know little about other than Atlantis Resort, which is in Paradise Island in the Bahamas and Aruba because of Natalie going missing.  I read another thread about Tugger's favorite islands and WOW, there are a lot of islands down there.

I really need to educate myself on the best time to go, what can we expect in air fare costs from NE PA (can easily consider leaving from NY or Phillie), best time to get the best airfare prices and once an island is selected, what are the timeshare possibilities, and what is the usual window for obtaining those timeshare possibilities.

One of our ideal trips would be to Atlantis, but right now I am not really sure about being able to get the exchange, so I am looking for alternatives.  We are not big time explorers/sight seers.  We love sitting on the beach.  We like our weather on the much warmer side vs cooler side.  I would like to learn how to snorkel which is something no one in our family has done.  ALso do some other water activites like sailing or what not.  Due to diet restrictions we usually don't eat out too much.  Shopping can go either way for me.  Of course, I am also worried about safety.  

After reading that other thread, I noticed St. John popped up a lot, so I am considering this as a possibility, but am definately open to suggestions.

Anyway, I can use some guidance either towards particular books or even particular websites that may specialize in some of the areas I need to bone up on.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 28, 2012)

*My 2 cents*

Atlantis is a good choice to keep the kids entertained. My kids (they were teens at the time) were bored in Freeport. Harborside at Atlantis is great but doesn't exchange thru RCI. 

I also like Puerto Rico and USVI...partly because I can still use my cell for talk and data at no additional costs (I know...sad that I can't disconnect while on vacation.) Also because St. John has some of the world's greatest beaches! And you don't need passports...which, if you're not already aware, are only good for 5 years for kids under 15 (or maybe 16). So unless you plan to take them out of the country again soon, maybe an unnecessary added expense. 

I'm not crazy about Jamaica mainly because the locals tend to be very aggressive trying to sell their wares. Almost like timeshare sales weasels! 

Keep in mind that a lot (not all) of the island resorts are mandatory all-inclusive...which may not work for you since you mentioned diet restrictions.

Added...I usually get the best airfare 2-3 months prior. I don't think I've ever paid more than $400 roundtrip for any of my flights..US or Caribbean (obviously I haven't done Hawaii yet.)


----------



## Janann (Aug 28, 2012)

We are big fans of Aruba.  See my review of Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort (#6881) dated July 2011.  Like you, we were a bit cautious going to the Caribbean for the first time back when our daughter was around 8 years old.  We really enjoyed our first trip 8 years ago, and then again last year.  Aruba is easy to navigate by car (they drive on the correct side of the road!), and there is not a lot of culture shock.  Aruba is outside the hurricane belt, but we were brushed on our first trip (just a few hours of light rain).  Like you, we are tied to a school schedule, so traveling during hurricane season is impossible to avoid.  Feel free to ask any questions!

Other islands we have visited with our daughter are:

Grand Cayman
St. Maarten
Barbados
Ambergris Caye (without our daughter)
Next summer:  Paradise Island, Bahamas.  We found an RCI exchange about a mile away from Atlantis.


----------



## amanda14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Took 12 year old, 10 year old and 4 year old to Aruba surf club over July 4th.  Very safe and kids loved it.  Doing St. Thomas next July with family.

Will tie in Lakeshore in Orlando during spring breaks.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  I am getting excited.  Not sure when it will happen, but I think definately by 2014.  The airfare from New York is not that much more than to Orlando.  I like the idea of not needing the passport, especially since my dd is 12 and close to age 15. I do plan on getting passports for us, but hated to waste that money for one for her that would not last that long.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 29, 2012)

We've vacationed lots in the Caribbean with our kids, beginning when they were preschoolers and continuing as they've become adults.

I haven't been to USVI, so can't comment on that, and have only seen the city area of Puerto Rico, which was simply OK.

If you decide to get passports it opens up so many more opportunities, so I'd encourage that.  You also might want to check out airfares to various destinations, because depending upon where you can fly out of, availability of charters, nonstop flights, etc., those costs can make a big difference in destination (and might more than make up the cost of a passport.)

For a first destination in the Caribbean, I'd recommend Grand Cayman or Aruba. Both have lovely beaches, but feel a little less exotic for a first time trip.  And both have a some timeshare options.  Our favorite is St. Maarten, but from your discussion, I'd put in on the list for after the other two for your consideration. It does have lots of timeshare availability, though, and is prettier, somewhat less expensive, and has amazing food, compared to the other two.   We don't like Jamaica and I would not recommend it for a first timer, unless you're the kind of family that just wants to go from the airport to an all inclusive resort, and stay there the entire time, not doing independent sightseeing or eating meals out.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 29, 2012)

Quick question...I was reading the reviews for some of the St. John resorts and it seems like the timeshare units are not on the beach and are on hillsides.  While I can imagine the views must be spectacular from a bit higher up, the uphill walk would get old pretty fast.  While not a big big deal, it would be nice to be oceanfront or at least a quick flat walk to beach.

I have been slowly getting all the members of our family passports in order to spread the cost out.  I was just looking at the passport website.  The way I am understanding it is that my dd<16 would only need a passport card for travel to the Caribbean.  The card by itself would only be about $50 total with processing fee and picture fees.  I know that passports for those under age 16 expire in 5 years vs. 10 years, but I am not sure if a passport purchased prior to 16 would still be good beyond age 16.  Like if we get her one at age 15 and it is not suppose to expire for 5 years, is it good until she is 20 or does it expire when she turns 16?


----------



## natasha5687 (Aug 29, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Quick question...I was reading the reviews for some of the St. John resorts and it seems like the timeshare units are not on the beach and are on hillsides.  While I can imagine the views must be spectacular from a bit higher up, the uphill walk would get old pretty fast.  While not a big big deal, it would be nice to be oceanfront or at least a quick flat walk to beach.
> 
> I have been slowly getting all the members of our family passports in order to spread the cost out.  I was just looking at the passport website.  The way I am understanding it is that my dd<16 would only need a passport card for travel to the Caribbean.  The card by itself would only be about $50 total with processing fee and picture fees.  I know that passports for those under age 16 expire in 5 years vs. 10 years, but I am not sure if a passport purchased prior to 16 would still be good beyond age 16.  Like if we get her one at age 15 and it is not suppose to expire for 5 years, is it good until she is 20 or does it expire when she turns 16?



The passport would expire 5 years from the issue date.  When DD renews after that it will be good for 10 years.  All of my children have the passport cards (and books) and they are only good for land border crossings and cruises but they will not allow international travel via airplane with one.  The cost for the passport card only is $40, book only $105, both $120.  The adult prices are $55, $135, and $165.  All of the prices stated include the $25 processing fee which would not have to be paid again on renewal.  If you get her only the card for now, you will pay the processing charge when it is time to get her a passport book.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 29, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> The passport would expire 5 years from the issue date.  When DD renews after that it will be good for 10 years.  All of my children have the passport cards (and books) and they are only good for land border crossings and cruises but they will not allow international travel via airplane with one.  The cost for the passport card only is $40, book only $105, both $120.  The adult prices are $55, $135, and $165.  All of the prices stated include the $25 processing fee which would not have to be paid again on renewal.  If you get her only the card for now, you will pay the processing charge when it is time to get her a passport book.



Thanks.  For some reason I had it in my head that the passport would expire when she turns 16 no matter when the issue date is.  It is good to know that we can get a full five years use from it.  I got both the book and card for my older two, but they were 16 and over when I got them so they are good for 10 years.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 30, 2012)

My first trip to the Caribbean was almost 40 years ago and I didn't have a clue where I wanted to go. I went to the book store and bought either a Fodors or Frommers (forgot which, both are good) and made a list of what was important to me. I slowly eliminated islands until I settled on St Maarten. Since then my likes and needs have changed and I have visited close to 30 islands in the Caribbean, Bermuda, and the Bahamas although St Maarten is still my favorite. I suggest getting a book and designing your own piece of paradise, not someone elses.


----------

